# Canon Camera , Nikon Flash. Sync help ?



## MNiles (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys. 

So I just made the switch from Nikon to Canon. Before I get my head ripped let me explain why very fast.  I come from a video background and we had Nikon glass for some of our cameras. I decided to buy a Nikon DSLR and use the glass we already had on hand to take pictures.  Right away I fell in love with still images and grew from my D90 to D7000. I now want to go full frame and don't want to buy any used gear so my two choices for my price range are D800 or 5D mark II/III.  I decided to go Canon 5MIII because I have always loved Canon and figured what the hell since the D800 just was not for me. 

So the experience has been bitter sweet. I knew I would have a learning curve and some expensive lessons to learn along the way but I'm willing to deal with that.  One I did not expect was my Nikon flash not working with my Canon.  Being new at this I assumed that flash was flash.  Damn was I wrong. 

I can trigger our Nikon flash units with the Canon thats not a problem. Issue I think I'm having is the sync.  I know ZERO about sync.  I never used my Nikon flashes outside of manual so I figured I would adjust it as I always have and fire away. 

Does anyone have any experience with any of this. My biggest fear is getting into larger studio lights where I'll run into the same issue. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you consider the Nikon D700?  That would have got you into a full frame DSLR for less, and without having to switch.



> I can trigger our Nikon flash units with the Canon thats not a problem. Issue I think I'm having is the sync.


So what's the problem?  If the camera triggers the flash, it should fire when the shutter is open....it should be in sync.

The maximum (fastest) shutter speed that you can use with flash on the Canon 5DmkIII, is probably 1/200 (that what it is on the 5D & 5DmkII).  So as long as you keep the shutter speed under that, you should be fine.


----------



## MNiles (Mar 27, 2012)

BigMike, I wish it was that easy.. and I assumed it would be.  Knowing the 5D mark II's 1/200 sync , I have played with that in mind and at any speed I don't get the flash.  The flash triggers when it should but the camera is not seeing the light from it. Driving me bat S*** crazy.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2012)

How are you triggering the flash?  Is it on the hotshoe?


----------



## MNiles (Mar 27, 2012)

SYNC cable to wireless TX unit on canon side, to RX unit on Nikon flash side.. Same wireless units producing perfect results on Nikon cameras(ruling out wireless delay)


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2012)

That should work.  :scratch:

Do make sure you rule out any defects/damage with the cords etc.  Flash sync cords are notorious for being finicky.  

I guess the next thing to check, would be if the Camera's PC flash sync socket is working.  Can you attach a flash directly to camera via a cable?


----------



## MNiles (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I changed out the sync cables I was using for the master(TX) unit of the wireless system and its working.. At first i said bull**** since the flash was firing just fine but I guess not the 3rd cable makes all the difference and it's working. I put colored tape on each sync cable. Red - Cable 1 (flash fires camera does not see it) Blue - Cable 2 (flash fires camera does not see it) Yellow - Cable 3(flash fires and camera sees it)  and call my mind blown. reason why it worked on the Nikon side was that the sync cables are not the same.  

Well My mind is blown but Big Mike thanks for trying to help and sticking with it.. If we are ever at the same place at the same time , First round is on me.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm glad you got it working.

Like I said, those damn flash sync cables are notorious for causing problems...and PC is a weak type of connection on top of that.  

:cheers:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2012)

PC stands for "*P*oor *C*onnection"...


----------

